# Colubrids > Hognose >  Can we all just agree that hognose eating is ridiculously adorable?

## liv

Here's approximaterly 450, 000 bad quality phone pictures to help prove my point














Watching little Sauron gobble up his pinkie melts my cold, cold heart  :Love: 

Pretty please post pics of your hogs eating in all of their adorableness  :Please:

----------

_Anatopism_ (08-25-2012),_decensored_ (08-24-2012),_oskyle1567_ (08-24-2012)

----------


## Mike41793

Haha do you always hand feed him?

----------


## 4Ballz

now that's hand feeding lol. very cute. :Very Happy:

----------

_liv_ (08-24-2012)

----------


## Coleslaw007

Hey! I counted and that's only 449,000 pics! You owe us one more pic of adorableness!!! He's super cute and I like how he's just so chill about being on your hand, having his lunch. I've had my corn eat on my hand before, it's pretty cool.

----------

_liv_ (08-24-2012)

----------


## DooLittle

That is too cute!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Solarsoldier001

> Hey! I counted and that's only 449,000 pics! You owe us one more pic of adorableness!!! He's super cute and I like how he's just so chill about being on your hand, having his lunch. I've had my corn eat on my hand before, it's pretty cool.


You mean 1,000 more lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_liv_ (08-24-2012),_Mike41793_ (08-24-2012),_Virus_ (08-24-2012)

----------


## Crazy4Herps

Awwwwwwwuhhhhhhh!!  :Love:

----------

_liv_ (08-24-2012)

----------


## Vasiliki

Omnomnomnom...

----------

4Ballz (08-25-2012),_liv_ (08-24-2012)

----------


## Mike41793

> You mean 1,000 more lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shhhh, she's a blond...  :Very Happy:

----------


## chet1028

I just love how they don't strike the prey.   They just slowly approach and start to nibble.

----------

_liv_ (08-24-2012)

----------


## oskyle1567

Love when they come at you with there mouths open!

----------

_liv_ (08-24-2012)

----------


## reptileexperts

I always enjoy feeding my hogs, now that I have young hogs to raise up the adorableness continues. It is feeding night for them and I do have a nice HD camera . . .  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

_liv_ (08-24-2012)

----------


## Andybill

When looking at hognoses I just dont understand why people think I am crazy when I say they are cute little snakies...

----------

_liv_ (08-24-2012)

----------


## Virus

Hogs are quickly growing to be my favorite species lately.

Great pics!

Oh, also, how young is the hog in this picture?

----------

_liv_ (08-24-2012)

----------


## reptileexperts

Taken with my crap phone because my 7D was not mounted with a flash and it was a cute moment from tonights feeding :-) AMBUSH STYLE HOG ATTACK

----------

4Ballz (08-25-2012),_liv_ (08-24-2012)

----------


## Virus

:Good Job:   Great example of the fearsome hoggie ambush.

----------


## Coleslaw007

> You mean 1,000 more lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Um yea...that...I no maths so well  :Embarassed: 




> Shhhh, she's a blond...





> Haha do you always hand feed him?



I have a good many responses to you... unfortunately not one of them is allowed on a family oriented forum so I'll just go with shush yo' face!!! lol.

----------

_liv_ (08-24-2012),_Mike41793_ (08-25-2012)

----------


## liv

I'm not fully blonde Mike, you shush your face! 




> I just love how they don't strike the prey.   They just slowly approach and start to nibble.


I know, it's so cute. Just slithers around, notices it, and opens wide  :Very Happy: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Hogs are quickly growing to be my favorite species lately.
> 
> Great pics!
> 
> Oh, also, how young is the hog in this picture?


He was born late April, so about 4 months old  :Smile:

----------


## Virus

Nice, my male just graduated to an adult mouse.  He's been eating a couple of fuzzies for the longest time now.

----------


## Anna.Sitarski

yes those pictures are priceless! I think they may just be adorable in everything they do! Just don't let mine know they already kind of rule the roost here  :Smile:  nice photos thanks for sharing!

----------


## 4Ballz

These things are hilarious!! LOL, I had to youtube hognose, as I've never really seen the difference in their sizes. Then came across this...lol

(the guy doing the video, was just showing off what the hognose does for protection)
I love these snakes now.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhMqMRUZYIQ

----------


## Mike41793

> I'm not fully blonde Mike, you shush your face!


Well i wasnt talking to you :p

Harassing coleslaw is great fun though!  :Very Happy: 

No one answered my question though lol. Is it normal for hoggie owners to hand feed? Is this like some secret club that i dont know about??

----------


## reptileexperts

I fed my adult male by hand its just fun that way.

----------

_Mike41793_ (08-25-2012)

----------


## liv

> Well i wasnt talking to you :p
> 
> Harassing coleslaw is great fun though! 
> 
> No one answered my question though lol. Is it normal for hoggie owners to hand feed? Is this like some secret club that i dont know about??


I realized that moments after I posted, but couldn't find the edit button muahaha  :Razz: 

And I know other people do it, not sure if it's all the time like me though! Sauron seems to prefer if he gets it from me... with tongs or leaving it in his bin, it takes him forever (sometimes a few hours) for him to decide to eat. When it's in my hand, he beelines for it  :Love:

----------

_Mike41793_ (08-25-2012)

----------


## Mike41793

> I realized that moments after I posted, but couldn't find the edit button muahaha 
> 
> And I know other people do it, not sure if it's all the time like me though! Sauron seems to prefer if he gets it from me... with tongs or leaving it in his bin, it takes him forever (sometimes a few hours) for him to decide to eat. When it's in my hand, he beelines for it


Thats odd but pretty cool. They dont strike ever?

----------


## huskie bear

I used to hand feed my hog, and I have to say I've never seen such voracious eaters. Less than 30 seconds and it's gone!

----------


## Virus

> Thats odd but pretty cool. They dont strike ever?


From my experience, they don't tend to strike as much as they just meander on up to the prey.  My male usually will rest his head on the food for a couple of moments before deciding to take a bite and chow down.

----------


## liv

> Thats odd but pretty cool. They dont strike ever?


Nope, don't strike. Just slither up to it, poke it with his nose, and start eating.

----------


## hotelvoodoo

You named your hoggie Sauron...  :Smile:

----------


## liv

> You named your hoggie Sauron...


It suits his tiny evil looking head  :Smile:

----------


## mainbutter

Absolutely love the pics!  Hognose snakes are just about the most adorable reptile out there, really glad I picked up a few  :Very Happy:

----------

